# Cannondale 2009 Road Bike Models



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anybody seen the 09 Cannondale road models? Any comments thoughts?

I could not believe there was no SIX 13 or System Six....


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Believe it or not, there are about a dozen threads concerning the new C'dale line.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

+1
I was going to ask if you had actually read any of the threads in the Cannondale forum. I think like the first 4 or 5 have the words Cannondale, road and the number 2009 in the title of the thread.


----------

